# criticism please.



## blbyars (Feb 21, 2015)

i know vid quality is bad and audio is as well but any criticism on form or technique issues would be helpful for me to better myself.

first time trying to shoot with glasses but nose piece is in the way on both pair the oakleys on my head and the rem shooting glasses im wearing..http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/icons/icon6.png

if it helps to identify anything im doing. here is what im shooting in video:

30" mathews z2 68#
cbe tek target
qad hdx
tanker stabs 15/10
Scott longhorn pro III
gold tip hunter 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this is what i see; you are shooting down hill which this makes it hard . but i see wrist sling to tight, bow hand moving a lot, with to much hand in the bow. the head moves a lot im thinking peep out of alignment. dl looks pretty good but i cant be certain with the whiskers , video does not allow me to zoom in on that, shoulder looks high... release arm looks high also and it might be over extended and out of alignment but its very hard to see from side view.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

^^^^^ totaly concur triple witching day on archery talk 1st 2 posts in total agreement


----------

